# HELP:( MS Word trying to open my Excel files



## plumism (Nov 26, 2008)

When I try to open any of my Excel Files from My Documents directory, MS Word tries to open the file instead of MS Excel. I know I did something last week while trying to mess around with an Excel file but I don't remember what I did. PLEASE HELP! THNX:sigh:!!!!


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi plumism,

Try repairing the Office installation via the Windows Control Panel ('Add/Remove Programs' or 'Programs and Features', depending on the Windows version).


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

You probably changed the default file associated with the .xls suffix. 

Right click on an .xls file and select "Open with" to bring up the "Open With" window. Browse for the file you want to use, make sure the "Always use the selected program to open this kind of thread." is checked, then select Excel.


----------

